# How many days will you get in Nov?



## ALLSKIING (Oct 11, 2006)

I usually only get 1 but his year I hope for 2 or more.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 11, 2006)

5 or 9 depends on if I go out of town for thanksgiving.  non stop once I have a place to go.


----------



## Sky (Oct 11, 2006)

Zero.  I save my opportunities for when there's quality skiing.  No sense in pushing the bosses tollerences this early for mid-week...and the interest in places like Okemo when they claim five trails (when actually have one consisting of two linked together and three others that get you over to them) is not there.

I MAY make Wachusett if they open the day after Thanksgiving, but otherwise, I don't count on skiing till after Christmas.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 11, 2006)

4


----------



## John84 (Oct 11, 2006)

Zero. Skiing in November would require me to drive 5 hours each way, and that just isn't worth it.


----------



## shwilly (Oct 11, 2006)

Assuming places start opening the weekend of Nov. 11, I'll get 2-4 days that weekend and the next. I'll be in the South from Thanksgiving through the end of the month, so I'll have to skip that weekend.

Hopefully there will be an early dump or somewhere will step up and open the first weekend of the month....we'll see.

I have several personal days to burn before the end of the year, but I'll save them for December unless there are midweek pow days.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 11, 2006)

I looked up how many I got last year, it was 4. I'll state the obvious, how many days this year will depend on the weather, but I sure hope for more then 4.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Oct 11, 2006)

I will be driving to Killington or Sunday River about 51/2 hours (hopefully) November 10,11,12 and the 26, 27th. Think cold and snow


----------



## dmc (Oct 11, 2006)

Probably 8


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 11, 2006)

Probably about 2, would be more but just 2 will be alot of driving


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 11, 2006)

Probably 2 . . . Hopefully 4


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2006)

10


----------



## salida (Oct 11, 2006)

9 or 10... depending on how much it snows


----------



## awf170 (Oct 11, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> 10


 

Ohhh, someone thinks they're cool. :razz: 


For me it all depends on if we get natural snow.  No natural snow, probably one or two at Wawa.  A lot of natural snow probably about 5-6.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 11, 2006)

I got in three great days last Thanksgiving at Killington and I hope to ski on my birthday this November if the weather cooperates.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Ohhh, someone thinks they're cool. :razz:


not really. that i every weekend (including the two before ski areas actually open) plus two thanksgiving holidays. i thought i was being conservative :lol:


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 11, 2006)

hoping for 4


----------



## Zand (Oct 11, 2006)

Depends on when Wachusett opens, but it should be around 2-4 if all goes to schedule.


----------



## John84 (Oct 11, 2006)

shwilly said:


> Assuming places start opening the weekend of Nov. 11, I'll get 2-4 days that weekend and the next. I'll be in the South from Thanksgiving through the end of the month, so I'll have to skip that weekend.



How far south?


----------



## salida (Oct 11, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> not really. that i every weekend (including the two before ski areas actually open) plus two thanksgiving holidays. i thought i was being conservative :lol:



I'm with River


----------



## awf170 (Oct 11, 2006)

salida said:


> I'm with River


 

So does this mean that both of you will be at Cannon the first 6 inch dump they get?  Or is River too cool now with his Jay Peak pass and all.:razz: :wink:


----------



## thebigo (Oct 11, 2006)

I would guess 5 - 8 depending on weather, but im still holding out hope for october.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2006)

awf170 said:


> So does this mean that both of you will be at Cannon the first 6 inch dump they get?  Or is River too cool now with his Jay Peak pass and all.:razz: :wink:


i go where the pow is. for what it is worth, i spend more time hiking cannon mountain during the non-snowy months and it still is a mountain i love dearly. all things being equal (that includes powder), i would choose cannon over jay. but things are not equal as last season and many other seasons have suggested. all that said, if cannon gets 6 and jay gets 6, i would probably be heading to cannon. besides, it is closer.


----------



## salida (Oct 11, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> i go where the pow is. for what it is worth, i spend more time hiking cannon mountain during the non-snowy months and it still is a mountain i love dearly. all things being equal (that includes powder), i would choose cannon over jay. but things are not equal as last season and many other seasons have suggested. all that said, if cannon gets 6 and jay gets 6, i would probably be heading to cannon. besides, it is closer.



Not to mention, its put out the last 2 years for early season turns (for me at least)...

-Porter


----------



## askstowell (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm hopeful they'll be snow and maybe sneak a day in at Wachusett after Thanksgiving.  Daughter and I are both dying to christen our new skis.


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2006)

Depends on the openings, but 2-3 is a good possibility. At least one to Jiminy and maybe an early season day trip to Killington. In the unlikely event that Sundown opens before December, I'm there too.


----------



## shwilly (Oct 11, 2006)

John84 said:


> How far south?



Central SC.


----------



## Terry (Oct 12, 2006)

probably 3 or 4. Depends on a lot of variables, including the weather. :beer:


----------



## Zindar (Oct 12, 2006)

I was wondering when season starts around here.  So it sounds like Wachusett and Mt Snow have a good shot at being open on Thanksgiving weekend (or sooner??).

I live 20 minutes from Wachusett and 2 hours from Mt Snow.  
I will be hitting both as soon as they open, mostly Mt Snow on weekends and a few weekday just for kicks at Washusett.

I just moved up here from Georgia this summer.  We did some trips to Snowshoe in WV and one to Park City.  But now we have season passes and bought gear so I want to get our moneys worth!!


----------



## zook (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm shooting for 4 if weather cooperates.

I'll try to hit Killington or Okemo on Thanksgiving day, and then I'm heading to Bartlett, NH for the weekend with bunch of friends. We did the same thing last year, and skied Bretton Woods and Attitash. I'm really sorry I missed Cannon, but I don't think I was ready for it yet. Maybe this year...

Plus the first day anything opens mid-November within 3-4 hours drive of NYC


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm hoping for 2.  I have back to back trips to Chicago and Paris in late November so it might be tough.  I thinking a day at K-Mart, Jiminy, and if the weather works out Catamount.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2006)

Greg said:


> In the unlikely event that Sundown opens before December, I'm there too.



When I talked to Sundown's operations manager the other night he told me they always shoot for the day after turkey day.  So if the weather cooperates it's a possibility.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 12, 2006)

zero, zilch, nada.....   Been working at a place where Nov and Dec are the busiest months. We usually get some flex time after the first of the year. Kinda lousy, but I make due with what I get.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 12, 2006)

6-8 depending on how much cold/snow we get.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 12, 2006)

JimG. said:


> 6-8 depending on how much cold/snow we get.


You're killing me, this thread is just ruining my productivity.


----------



## dmc (Oct 12, 2006)

JimG. said:


> 6-8 depending on how much cold/snow we get.




YEAH BUDDY!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 12, 2006)

jack97 said:


> You're killing me, this thread is just ruining my productivity.



You need to later your viewpoint slightly...I'm going to be more productive today so I CAN ski 6-8 days in November.


----------



## danpop (Oct 12, 2006)

3 days @ Killington for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 12, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I'm going to be more productive today so I CAN ski 6-8 days in November.


Even if I get more stuff done at work, my other boss has me working the weekend. :wink: 

It usually takes me the whole month to get the place winterize. I got too many oaks in the yard, last leaves drop by late Nov.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 12, 2006)

jack97 said:


> Even if I get more stuff done at work, my other boss has me working the weekend. :wink:
> 
> It usually takes me the whole month to get the place winterize. I got too many oaks in the yard, last leaves drop by late Nov.



Bro, I hear you on that!

My house is carved into woods too...every leaf in my town is on my lawn. Most leaves (95%) are down by the first week of November. The leaves in my area are a little over half down. Just removed those this past weekend. What a chore! The good thing is that once gone, they don't come back until Spring. And the 5% that I don't remove the first week of November stay on my lawn, no harm done.


----------



## patricsaint (Oct 12, 2006)

Last year I was able to get 3 in thanks to an awesome last minute fare to denver for thanksgiving weekend.
I'm hoping that happens again.


----------



## MbinCT (Oct 12, 2006)

*MbinCT*

I should get in about 8 to 10 in,  depending on when the Mountains open.


----------



## MbinCT (Oct 12, 2006)

I should be ther too!!  Although the temps are not really cooperating. Let's hope that the schedule stays.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 12, 2006)

*...*

..wouldn't I love to reach *river's* range...8) 
To be honest, I'm not sure when the Loaf will open..(not sure they are either;-)), but I'll be ready for _Any_ amount come November 1st!


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm graduating in mid december. I have two presentation, three labratory protocols, one final in november followed by a thesis, a research paper and one origenal functional bio-chemical sensor due the first week in december.  I'll be lucky if I get more then three days.  (that is opening day east coast plus thanksgiving...my professors all know that I will skip class/lab/work for day 1, so they just give me the day off...they are soo cool)


----------



## K2Trav (Oct 12, 2006)

I should get 11 or 12


----------



## 2knees (Oct 12, 2006)

1 min. but i would be shocked if i went more than 3 times.  Unless something incredible happens with the weather, i just dont want to waste using my chips (ie wife/work) in november.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Oct 13, 2006)

How many days will depend on when Killington opens and also on son's football season and daughter's cheerleading competitions.  Plan on staying home for Thanksgiving and renting out our place to make some money.  It would be nice to get at least 4-5 days in.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 13, 2006)

IF Belleayre opens on the 11th, then only 1.  

We are spending Thanksgiving week in Ireland.  The only country north of Vermont without skiing.


----------



## skidbump (Oct 13, 2006)

At the rate my company wants to "right size" i may be skiing every day from start"nov" to finish"april"
So if 2nd week in nov is a good start point and weather cooperates i will say from 10 to 20 days


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2006)

MbinCT said:


> I should get in about 8 to 10 in,  depending on when the Mountains open.



Welcome to the forums.  Always nice to have another CTer on board.

Be sure to introduce yourself in our *New Member Introduction Thread* when you have a chance.


----------



## klrskiah (Oct 14, 2006)

Hopefully 5+ in November, But i'm not giving up on October yet!


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2006)

0 - I'm pregnant.  Another ski season out for me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2006)

severine said:


> 0 - I'm pregnant.  Another ski season out for me.


Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! Congatulations to you and Brian!!!  

And remember, 1 is one, 2 is twenty!  :lol:


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks, Greg!   I'll be missing skiing AGAIN... haven't had a season like that first one yet!  But it's worth it.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> And remember, 1 is one, 2 is twenty!  :lol:



Nah, two is still amatuer status.  You turn pro when you have three, and there are more children than hands to hold them.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm guessing 4 or 5.  Three Thanksgiving weekend and I hope to get out somewhere else as well.


----------



## skier90 (Oct 15, 2006)

One,the day before thanksgiveing


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 15, 2006)

Probably 3-4  depending on how much I can get out with new son and of course depends on openings.

Last year I got 4 in November and 2 in October.


----------



## Lostone (Oct 16, 2006)

Sugarbush is planning on opening on the 18th.  That makes 12 possible, with one (Saturday after T-day) very unlikely.  I did 8 last year.  I'm hoping to beat that.  

But it ain't real skiing.  (_Unless there is a pow attack. )  _It is just doing laps, and getting the legs and lungs ready for when it really starts.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, my aim is for about 2-4 days or so.  Really busy, but here is what I could ideally do:

K-Mart
Nov 11th
Nov 17th, 18th
Thanksgiving Friday (Attitash or Mt Snow)
Last Weekend in Nov.  (KMart)

Would be great if Burke opened early....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like I am only going to get 1 day out this Nov:sad:


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

Still hoping for two...


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2006)

At this rate.....  5  down quite a few.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 6, 2006)

> I would guess 5 - 8 depending on weather, but im still holding out hope for october.



Still holding out hope for five maybe six. Should be resonable, already have one, plus another next weekend, two the following weekend and atleast two over thanksgiving.


----------



## Paul (Nov 6, 2006)

2 - 4.

Definately getting 2 or 3 T-Day weekend at Kmart.
Wife and I are going to be in the MWV on the 12th, so if there's time, we may squeeze in a few turns (weather permitting, doubtful) and I may play hookey after Turkey day, and sneak a day then.


----------



## dDigitalPimp (Nov 6, 2006)

2-5

if someone opens on the 10th i will get 5 days in, if not just the sun/mon after Tday.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 6, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> 10


i am going to have to revise that to 9 since kmart on friday is out  can i add october to my november total?


----------



## Powderhound21 (Nov 6, 2006)

Lift served...


Ive already got one.
Snowshoe on the 22nd (Opening Day), 24, and the 25th.

So four.


----------



## MarkC (Nov 6, 2006)

I would say 4 or 5,


----------



## langelamp (Nov 7, 2006)

anything before thanksgiving is extended play


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 7, 2006)

Im not really sure. Maybe 2-3 if I'm lucky.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 13, 2006)

Anyone want to adjust their guesses?


----------



## JohnGD33 (Nov 13, 2006)

I hope to get Nov 26th and 27th at K    THINK COLD


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2006)

mattchuck2 said:


> Anyone want to adjust their guesses?



yea, just as soon as i get this stupid damn foot out of my mouth....

uke:


----------



## Mrs. AHM (Nov 14, 2006)

*Tragedy*

Ahh, the tragedy of the Northeast skiier-- the hype, the hope, the rain --  latest news from the Mad River Valley is making AHM and I hoping for some runs after Thanksgiving, but "it is raining, and there are no guns on FIS"--  and why is there still biking crap all over my house??  Transition season= a mess.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2006)

mattchuck2 said:


> Anyone want to adjust their guesses?


No. I'm still hoping for two. One is likely, and a second may be possible if the local hill opens.


----------



## shwilly (Nov 14, 2006)

0
:-o 

It's OK, though. I was flipping out a week ago, but now I'm more detached. The weather will do what it's going to do, and we'll be sliding soon.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2006)

mattchuck2 said:


> Anyone want to adjust their guesses?



Got no choice at this point; I can't remember the last time I didn't get a ski day in before Thanksgiving.

I originally said 6-8 days. Shooting for 3-4 at this point.


----------



## Paul (Nov 14, 2006)

Still holding out hope for a Turkey-Day opening at the Big K.

Otherwise, *shudder* may have to cancel reservations and spend it with the in-laws....


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2006)

If Kmart is open, I'll do the 4 Turkey Day days.  Likely first chair to 9:30 and then go do something else for the rest of the day.


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm gonna go ahead and change my prediction from 0 to -1.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2006)

At this point I'm hoping for just one...


----------



## rpmk104 (Nov 14, 2006)

zero, I cancelled my thanksgiving trip.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 14, 2006)

Geoff said:


> If Kmart is open, I'll do the 4 Turkey Day days.  Likely first chair to 9:30 and then go do something else for the rest of the day.



you rule dude!!!!


----------



## hammer (Nov 14, 2006)

I managed one day last year (day after Thanksgiving) but I sure don't see that happening...:sad:


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 14, 2006)

I believe the new quesiton is how many days in December will you get in. 
Anybody who skis over 10 days before xmas is going to have my kudo's.


----------



## shwilly (Nov 14, 2006)

ajl50 said:


> I believe the new quesiton is how many days in December will you get in.



That's the question, but I think I'll pass on making a prediction after the way this month turned out! I'll just say "more than this month" and leave it at that.


----------



## Jay's Dip Powcher (Nov 14, 2006)

going for 4 days this November!


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was planning on 5-6, but now hope to get 2, maybe 3.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't remember if I said any before, but it's definitely looking like ZERO for me...


----------



## thebigo (Nov 14, 2006)

I have refined this prediction twice already but I would say at this point four would be good.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 16, 2006)

I should have never started this thread. After what has happened this month its only safe to ask how many days you got out the previous month.:wink:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 26, 2006)

Technically, I got the 4 days in that I predicted. I say technically because the first day was a hike for turns day and didn't get all that may turns. The other 3 days were legitimate days this past weekend  I's be a happy camper with sore legs


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2006)

I got one in after all, which is one more than I thought so all is good!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 26, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I got one in after all, which is one more than I thought so all is good!



That's always a good thing!


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2006)

Greg said:


> No. I'm still hoping for two. One is likely, and a second may be possible if the local hill opens.



One will be it and that's okay...


----------



## Terry (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, I said probably 3 or 4 but only managed 2 days this month. The weather was not cooperative. May dec be much better!!:beer:


----------



## skidbump (Nov 26, 2006)

mattchuck2 said:


> Anyone want to adjust their guesses?




Yes, sadly its only gonna be 4...I was laid off and there is no friggin snow...on a plus the month of december i plan on 7 days a week from start to finish"again need some cold weather for this paln to actually work"


----------



## thebigo (Nov 26, 2006)

I ended up with three. One day off last years pace but I have most of december off including a week at alta so it looks like ill make up the difference.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 26, 2006)

Only 2 days in November.   Should do better in December as i three vacation days that i need to use before the end of the year or I loose them plus the 15 other days that i can carry over.


----------



## Zand (Nov 26, 2006)

Well... I think it's a 0.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 26, 2006)

looks like i will end november with 4 which follows 4 days in october. pretty sad that i couldn't beat my october numbers in november....


----------



## andyzee (Nov 26, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> looks like i will end november with 4 which follows 4 days in october. pretty sad that i couldn't beat my october numbers in november....



Should have tried harder.


----------



## Lostone (Nov 26, 2006)

"some fool  " said:
			
		

> Sugarbush is planning on opening on the 18th. That makes 12 possible, with one (Saturday after T-day) very unlikely. I did 8 last year. I'm hoping to beat that.
> 
> But it ain't real skiing.  (_Unless there is a pow attack. )  _It is just doing laps, and getting the legs and lungs ready for when it really starts.:wink:



Sure blew that one.  Now have a possibility of 5, but only one in, so far.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 26, 2006)

At this point, only two days (one Friday and one tomorrow).  Can't control the weather.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 26, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> At this point, only two days (one Friday and one tomorrow).  Can't control the weather.



Where are you skiing tomorrow?


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 26, 2006)

Im going to get three, not bad considering the weather.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 26, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Where are you skiing tomorrow?



K-Mart.  12-4pm.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 27, 2006)

I ended with two.  At least I got out.  I'm ok for a while.  5 days anyway.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 27, 2006)

October = 1
Novermber = 0  :-x 
I could have gone if I wasn't busy with other things though. The fact that tehre is such limited terrain just didn't appeal to me enough to change my plans.


----------



## Paul (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## zook (Nov 27, 2006)

I got 3 days out of the 4 planned. Hopefully December will be better.


----------



## kbroderick (Nov 27, 2006)

I got 4.5 in October (counting the one "run" on fast grass as half a day) and I'm at 3 for November right now; I'm hoping to get out tomorrow, if not Wednesday or Thursday as well.  So if I remain at all motivated (and I think I probably will, as one easier trail with limited cover is still more than enough space to work on dialing in my boots and my alignment), I should be able to get a few runs on each of the next two days and thereby surpass my October total.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Nov 28, 2006)

I got in 3 days in November.  One hiking for turns and two lift-serviced this past weekend.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2006)

0 and not happy about it.  I'm hoping to squeeze in a day on Dec. 9 or 10.  I don't want the Hunter gathering on the 15th to be my first day out.


----------



## scharny (Nov 28, 2006)

12 days since the snow started falling in October.  2 were lift served.  Probably 7 or 8 of 'em in Nov... not really sure anymore.  

With Stowe only a 40 min drive from my house, it wasn't as difficult as it sounds - usually driving at 5AM, made a top-to-bottom run on Chinclip, then made it to work in Montpelier by 9ish.  Messed up my sleep patterns, tho.


----------

